# Won't run properly



## Lance112 (May 22, 2014)

Hey guys. I went riding the other weekend and I went through a deep hole and when I came out it wasn't running right. Any ideas on what's going on? It's an 07 sportsman 800. 


Lance is my name, quading is the game.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be anything... something electrical probably got wet.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Might have got water in some of your vent lines. If you ride it it might clear up. Just make sure there's no water in the oil.


----------

